# Hydrangea turning green



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

To my hydrangea lovers.... I planted three Incrediball hydrangeas almost two years ago. This year they came back great and the blooms are already reaching the size of a 16 oz  
Two questions. I know over time that the stems will sturdy up as it matures so it's not so floppy like an annabelle.

Question one - should I prune off some of the heavier bloom heads and cross crossing stems to let more air and raise it up a bit? (See pic)

Question two. Early summer they were beautiful white. But as the summer went on the blooms turned to a lime green color. I'm guessing this is due to heat, but I could be wrong. What is everyone's opinions? Is there a soil additive I could add to try to keep it white (the Incrediball cannot change to blue or pink like similar smooth hydrangeas)


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

They are Lime Light Hydrageas. They are Acid lovers. Put pine bark or needles under them. You can prune back the top 1/3 in winter or early spring.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@bencrabtree27 this is normal for your type of hydrangeas. We have a couple of lime lights that change bloom color as the season goes. The blooms will turn brownish next. Look at my journal and you'll see some pics on the 2nd page that show the hydrangeas to the left side of the lawn: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=18372&start=20


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Tha's just a aging bloom. Normal......I know it's probably centered on the bed you have it on the exterior of the house but it will outgrow it's space. Ideally, push it out another 3 feet away from the house iMO......othewise, it will be a constant pruning and -new wood- grows big once even more established


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@bencrabtree27 Those are not Limelight (Hydrangea paniculata). They are Hydrangea arborescens.
The blooms come out green in the spring, turn white in the summer then back to green late summer. You can prune them however you like. In winter or spring you can cut them back to the ground or cut them back to 12-18" or do nothing. They really don't care what you do to them, they will bloom on new wood no matter what you do. Hydrangea aborescens is more like a perennial. Hydrangea paniculata is more like a woody shrub. If you were closer I would stop by for one or two of those tall boys and we could talk Hydrangeas.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Butter said:


> @bencrabtree27 Those are not Limelight (Hydrangea paniculata). They are Hydrangea arborescens.
> The blooms come out green in the spring, turn white in the summer then back to green late summer. You can prune them however you like. In winter or spring you can cut them back to the ground or cut them back to 12-18" or do nothing. They really don't care what you do to them, they will bloom on new wood no matter what you do. Hydrangea aborescens is more like a perennial. Hydrangea paniculata is more like a woody shrub. If you were closer I would stop by for one or two of those tall boys and we could talk Hydrangeas.


I do not want to highjack this thread but, you seem like you may have the subject matter well in hand! What is your go to for fertilizing a Hydrangea?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

compost......they are not heavy feeders


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Agreed. Not heavy feeders. You can use a balanced slow release fertilizer like Osmocote. I always say I'm gonna do that but rarely do.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey @Butter come on over. The only reason I know they aren't limelight's is because I hate limelight's and had to drive two hours away to find my Incrediballs. I did prune them early spring like you mentioned but they're young. Also meant to fill in the bed


----------

